
The EARN IT Bill Is the Government’s Plan to Scan Every Message Online - gebt
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/03/earn-it-bill-governments-not-so-secret-plan-scan-every-message-online
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22505302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22505302)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22202110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22202110)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=%22earn%20it%22%20points%3E10&sort=byDate&type=story)

------
djaque
If you're in the US please take the time to email your federal representatives
and let them know you care about protecting encryption. It only takes a few
clicks though the EFF article linked above.

~~~
jv22222
I often wonder (given the privacy violations and law breaking that goes on) do
you some how get a black mark from the powers that be if you participate in
these types of petitions.

~~~
OrgNet
probably, but it is still worth the potential trouble (unless you plan on
being the next Snowden,then it might be better to stay under the radar)

------
vance5980
This reminds me of a very similar initiative[0] adopted by Russia in 2016. It
was heavily backed by the highest ranks, but ultimately failed due to lack of
technical knowledge by everyone involved.

[0] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yarovaya_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yarovaya_law)

~~~
eth0up
Except that "lack of technical knowledge" will have no effect on the outcome
here, nor would an abundance. These thugs are terminally lacking anything of
any kind of value, and it hinders them no more than their pallid saggy jowls,
which jiggle and wiggle tirelessly with the effluent of eternal nonsense.

------
motohagiography
They have no concept of a limit. In a world order as unbalanced as today's,
granting themselves this kind power with no proportional responsibility risks
forfeiting their authority.

------
jds375
I just recently learned about the Cabinet Noir [1]. This reminds me of it

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabinet_noir](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabinet_noir)

------
eyeball
Never let a crisis go to waste. Scum.

~~~
fragmede
While this bill is bad and we must fight it, it predates the pandemic, eg:
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/10/eff-defends-
section-23...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/10/eff-defends-
section-230-congress)

------
lonelappde
EFF Deeplinks overstates as usual, harming their credibility.

EARN IT doesn't let the government scan every message (just like _right now_
your non e2e encrypted data says isn't subject to mass scanning by government,
but guarded by a warrant or your hosting provider's government bootlickiness),
but merely (as the article admits) doesn't prevent the government from passing
such a law in the future.

~~~
jjoonathan
> right now your non e2e encrypted data says isn't subject to mass scanning

That's not consistent with my understanding of XKeyscore.

~~~
maallooc
You see, that’s why xkeyscore is _illegal_.

~~~
mirimir
Ummm, "illegal" does not equal "not used". It just means "not disclosed, and
obfuscated through parallel construction".

I mean, do you really think that a military intelligence agency operates under
domestic law? And from what I've read, need to know structure within the NSA
doesn't map to command/reporting structure. So there may be components that
operate ~independently as deep backup.

